# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Chronische recurrente multifocale osteomyelitis

## loepa

Hallo iedereen

Ik ben op zoek naar lotgenoten die ook aan cronishe recurente multifocale osteomeliytis lijden.
Mijn zoontje heeft deze zeldzame aandoening.Dokters weten het zelf niet goed,daarmee zijn we nu een beetje radeloos.
Ik zou het erg fijn vinden als ik mensen moest vinden via deze weg,zodat we wat meer te weten kunnen komen en ervaringen op te doen.

bedankt

groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Wat heeft je zoontje als ik vragen mag...wat betekent 'Chronische recurente multifocale osteomeliytis' met andere woorden?

Groetjes Agnes

----------


## Petra717

Misschien is het handig om wat meer uit leg te geven over de ziekte? Ook kan het helpen om wat meer over het ziektebeeld en/of de gesteldheid van je zoontje te vertellen? 
Op die manier nodig je anderen en lotgenoten als het ware uit om te reageren! Wie weet kent iemand wel een site voor lotgenoten van deze ziekte. 

Ik zelf heb er zelf nog nooit van gehoord. 

Succes! 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Chronische Recurrente Multifocale Osteomyelitis (CRMO). 
CRMO is een ziekte die dicht aansluit bij jeugdreuma. Bij jeugdreuma vormen er zich voornamelijk ontstekingen in de gewrichten, bij CRMO kunnen deze ontstekingen in alle botten voorkomen. 



Wat is CRMO?

Er bestaan 2 soorten osteomyelitis. De Acute vorm en de Chronische vorm.

De afkorting CRMO staat voor chronische recurrente multifocale osteomyelitis.
Chronisch: langdurig
Recurrent: terugkomend
Multifocaal: meerdere plaatsen hebbend
Osteomyelitis: ontsteking van het bot en/of beenmerg
In mensentaal wil CRMO dus zeggen: Langdurige op meerdere plaatsen terugkerende bot (beenmerg) ontsteking.

Wat zijn de symptomen van CRMO?

Langdurige lokale botpijn.
Eventuele zwelling.
Eventuele roodheid van de huid.

Hoe word de diagnose CRMO gesteld?

CRMO kan dezelfde symptomen hebben als andere reumatologische aandoeningen zoals jeugdreuma, arthritis, ...
Om de diagnose CRMO te stellen moet de dokter veschillende tests en scans laten uitvoeren. Er wordt ook vaak een botbiopsie gedaan. Dan neemt men onder narcose een stukje weefsel weg op een plaats waar het bot ontstoken is en dit laat men dan onderzoeken onder een microscoop. Ook een botscan gebeurt vaak om te zien hoe het gesteld is met de sterkte van de botten. Ook wordt er vaak bloed getrokken. Men kan iets zien aan de bloedwaarden van de patiënt maar daar weet ik het fijne niet van.

Wat veroozaakt CRMO?

Men weet niet waardoor CRMO veroorzaakt wordt hierdoor is het ook moeilijk om een geschikte behandeling te zoeken. Voorlopig kan men dan ook alleen nog maar de pijn en de ongemakken van de patiënt proberen aan te pakken.
Enkele mogelijke oorzaken van CRMO zijn: acute osteomyelitis die vordert naar een chronische osteomyelitis, autoimuun reactie ( het immuunsysteem van het lichaam dat eigen cellen aanvalt), immuun reactie.

Hoe vaak komt CRMO voor?

CRMO is een zeldzame ziekte die meer meisjes dan jongens treft. Waarom is niet bekend.
CRMO komt in de meeste gevallen voor bij kinderen tussen de 10 en de 14 jaar.

Up's and Down's

CRMO gaat met Up's en Down's.
Dit wil zeggen dat je de ene week echt heel veel pijn kan hebben en niets kan doen en de andere week bijvoorbeeld helemaal geen pijn of bijna geen pijn hebt en zo goed als alles kan doen. Dit aspect van de ziekte maakt het vind ik nog moeilijker omdat sommige mensen daarom nogal snel gaan denken dat er niets ernstig aan de hand is en dat men komedie speelt. Doordat het met Up's en down's gaat is het ook vervelend voor de patiënt omdat hij de ene moment geconfronteerd word met het feit dat hij/zij bijna niets kan en een andere moment hij/zij bijna alles kan.


Manieren om de pijn te verzachten.
Hier zijn een paar manieren om de pijn te verzachten:

Ijs leggen op de plaats waar het pijn doet.(koude)
Een Pittekussen leggen op de plaats leggen waar het pijn doet.(warmte)
Een warm bad.
Rusten.
En als dat niet helpt...
Een pijnstiller nemen.

Aredia.

Dit stukje heeft slechts betrekking tot patiënten met CRMO in enkele gevallen.
Als uit een botscan blijkt dat de botten niet meer zo sterk zijn zoals hoort. Zal men de beslissing nemen om een botversterker toe te dienen. Ik ken alleen deze informatie voor Aredia omdat ik dit zelf ervaar. Aredia dient men (voorlopig) alleen via infuus toe. Dit gebeurt om de 3 à 4 maanden. Men krijgt dan in de loop van 3 dagen 3 keer een Arediakuur. Bijwerkingen hiervan kunnen zijn koorts, misselijkheid,... Voor deze kuur dient men opgenomen te worden in het ziekenhuis.





(bron: www.jeugdreuma.be)

----------


## siske

Bedankt Agnes574 voor je reactie :Smile: 

Heb Loepa moeten veranderen omdat ik niet meer kon inloggen.
Ik had ook niet meer verwacht dat er nog iemand zou reageren,blijkbaar is crmo in Nederland nog minder gekend dan in Belgie.
Het is inderdaad zo dat het een zenuwslopende ziekte is omdat het met ups en downs gaat.
We kunnen alleen maar hopen dat het ooit toch zal verdwijnen,maar leg dat aan een voetballertje van 14 maar uit hè,niet simpel.

Na elke controle in Leuven hopen we natuurlijk dat er toch iets verbetering is,maar de dokters weten dan eigenlijk zelf niet wat ze ons moeten vertellen.Dat is dan ook de reden dat we zelf op zoek naar misschien meer uitleg en ervaringen van mensen die ook crmo hebben.
We blijven hopen!
Bedankt Agnes en ook Petra717
Grts Siske

----------


## els1

Hallo Siske,
Mijn dochter Sam heeft nu iets langer dan een jaar CRMO.
Ik heb vandaag een weblog aangemaakt met onze ervaringen en met wat bij onze dochter heeft geholpen. Misschien helpt dit jullie in je zoektocht.
http://www.bloggen.be/crmo/
Groetjes,
Els

----------


## Tasjake

Hallo allemaal,

mijn dochter Natasja heeft recent een aredia kuur achter de rug. Nu heeft onze tandarts vandaag gezegd dat er ernstige bijwerkingen kunnen zijn bij dit medicijn, die enkel bij de tandarts zichtbaar worden omdat hier de binnenkant van het bot bloot komt bij het verwijderen van een tand. Blijkbaar verandert het binnenweefsel van het bot in een soort "pus", die ontstekingen in de hand zou werken. Aangezien onze dochter nogal wat schroeven in haar beenderen heeft zitten, ben ik wel erg verontrust. Iemand info of ervaringen hiermee? PS: Onze tandarts liet me afschuwelijke foto's zien, en zei me dat "dokters" het probleem onderschatten. Het zijn de tandartsen die aan de alarmbel hebben getrokken!

Hartelijke dank voor elke reactie
Natasja & haar papa

----------


## b.mulder

hallo Allemaal
Ben Bianca en 39 jaar, heb een ernstig auto ongeluk gehad op mijn 19de.
ze hebben pinnen in mijn benen geplaatst en 1 van de pinnen heeft gelijd tot acute osteomyelitis in het boven been.
Ben inmiddels 39 jaar en heel wat botontstekingen verder, het is inmiddels crmo geworden. Ben afgelopen zondag uit het ziekenhuis gekomen na een verblijf van 14 dgn een ontsteking in de knie.
Misschien kan ik vragen voor jullie beantwoorden en jullie voor mij.
zelfs bij mij zijn er nog zoveel dingen onduidelijk en lotgenoten van mijn leeftijd heb ik nog niet gevonden.
groetjes Bianca

----------


## lenie1958

hallo allemaal
mijn zoon van 11 heeft osteomyelitis en is nu nog bezig met een kuur antibiotica, dus elke dag 2 keer naar het ziekenhuis omdat hij dan aan het infuus moet
de waarden in zijn bloed moeten 2 keer achter elkaar onder de 5 zitten, is ons verteld.
afgelopen donderdag was het gestegen,dus zij de arts, we moeten weer opnieuw beginnen.
vanochtend is er weer bloed geprikt en en tot mn stomme verbazing werd er nu gezegd dat ik vanmiddag gebeld zou worden over de uitslag omdat hij misschien niet meer aan het infuus hoefde
wat moet ik nu geloven??
op internet heb ik wel het een en ander gevonden, maar ik wil graag ervaringen van mensen die het zelf meegemaakt hebben

----------


## els1

Hallo allemaal,
Mijn dochter Sam heeft CRMO GEHAD!
Ik heb een weblog aangemaakt met onze ervaringen en met wat bij onze dochter heeft geholpen. Misschien helpt dit jullie in je zoektocht. Je neemt het voor wat het waard is, maar als ik jullie was, probeer het eens. Ondertussen is onze dochter al 2 jaar volledig CRMO vrij!!!! Ik wil niemand valse hoop geven, maar bij haar heeft het effectief geholpen en vermits er nog steeds geen medische behandeling bestaat behalve pijnstillers en botversterkers nemen. Porbeer het gewoon! Laat het me weten als het ook bij jullie heeft geholpen, zo kunnen weer meer mensen overtuigd worden, dit ook te proberen. Ik heb hier absoluut geen voordeel bij, maar ik weet zelf hoe hopeloos en pijnlijk deze situatie ook voor onze dochter was en hoop dat wat wij hebben gedaan, ook anderen kan helpen tegen deze vreselijke ziekte!
http://www.bloggen.be/crmo/
Groetjes,
Els

----------


## meijering

Goede morgen,

Ik heb te kampen met een chronische botontsteking (osteomeylitis). Ik ben doorverwezen naar het UMC in Groningen omdat het orthopedisch team van het ziekenhuis waar ik tot nu toe onder behandeling was niet de expertice in huis heeft om deze aandoening (goed) te behandelen. Ik ben op zoek naar mensen die hun ervaringen met mij willen delen. Adviezen voor een zo goed mogelijk functioneren op de werkvloer zijn van harte welkom. Mijn beperkingen komen voort uit pijnklachten en bewegingsbeperkingen in mijn knie en heup gewrichten.

----------


## Lebke

> hallo Allemaal
> Ben Bianca en 39 jaar, heb een ernstig auto ongeluk gehad op mijn 19de.
> ze hebben pinnen in mijn benen geplaatst en 1 van de pinnen heeft gelijd tot acute osteomyelitis in het boven been.
> Ben inmiddels 39 jaar en heel wat botontstekingen verder, het is inmiddels crmo geworden. Ben afgelopen zondag uit het ziekenhuis gekomen na een verblijf van 14 dgn een ontsteking in de knie.
> Misschien kan ik vragen voor jullie beantwoorden en jullie voor mij.
> zelfs bij mij zijn er nog zoveel dingen onduidelijk en lotgenoten van mijn leeftijd heb ik nog niet gevonden.
> groetjes Bianca


Hallo Bianca,

Het is alweer even geleden dat je reageerde op deze discussie maar ik hoop dat ik je toch op deze manier kan bereiken. Ik heb namelijk net als jij een ontsteking in mijn bot na een scheenbeenbreuk. De informatie die ik over deze aandoening kan vinden gaat meestal over jonge kinderen met deze aandoening, ik ben 30 jaar. Het is lastig om mensen met dezelfde klachten te vinden dus ik zou graag met je in contact komen om te horen wat je zoal hebt meegemaakt en hebt ondernomen om er vanaf te komen. Wil je hier reageren of anders mailen naar [email protected]?

Grtjs.
Lobke.

----------


## melanie1989

Beste Loepa,

Ik weet niet of jou zoon hetzelfde heeft als wat mijn vader heeft (gehad), maar mijn vader heeft/had chronische osteomyelitis in zijn kaak. 3 jaar lang elke dag met hele (heftige) pijn rond gelopen, niemand wist het meer, zelfs niet ''de'' professor op dit gebied. Uiteindelijk gelukkig Dr. Jansen in het UMC (Utrecht) gevonden en die heeft mijn vader 5 dagen aan een infuus gelegd (met ik dacht NaCl). Dit is nu bijna 2 maanden geleden en mijn vader is nu van zijn pijn af. Dr.Jansen is bezig met een eigen onderzoek naar hoe osteomyelitis te behandelen, en het lijkt erop dat dit heeft gewerkt. Hopelijk heb je wat aan zijn naam en kun je via je huisarts bij hem terecht met je zoontje.
Heel veel succes.

----------


## melanie1989

Ik weet niet of jou zoon hetzelfde heeft als wat mijn vader heeft (gehad), maar mijn vader heeft/had chronische osteomyelitis in zijn kaak. 3 jaar lang elke dag met hele (heftige) pijn rond gelopen, niemand wist het meer, zelfs niet ''de'' professor op dit gebied. Uiteindelijk gelukkig Dr. Jansen in het UMC (Utrecht) gevonden en die heeft mijn vader 5 dagen aan een infuus gelegd (met ik dacht NaCl). Dit is nu bijna 2 maanden geleden en mijn vader is nu van zijn pijn af. Dr.Jansen is bezig met een eigen onderzoek naar hoe osteomyelitis te behandelen, en het lijkt erop dat dit heeft gewerkt. Hopelijk heb je wat aan zijn naam en kun je via je huisarts bij hem terecht met je zoontje.
Heel veel succes.

----------


## Flogiston

*
Osteomyelitis is een bacteriële infectie in het beenmerg.

NaCl is keukenzout. Dat doet niets tegen bacteriën. Ik vermoed dat het infuus dat je beschrijft een fysiologische zoutoplossing bevatte. Dat is een oplossing van 0,9% keukenzout in water. Op het infuus staat dan NaCl 0,9%.
*

----------

